# Piebald siamese litter with Astrex coats???



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok so my litter of 9 fostered babies have got their coats through........and they are astrex????? out of 9 iv only got about 2 with short & smooth hair. so how did this happen lol. They look really cute though. shall wait till the coat develops further to get pics. this really interested me. but just dont know how it has come about. Guess one / both of the parents must of carried the astrex gene???


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

These things pop up when you'd least expect them. From a satin doe and a normal (supposedly not carrying satin) buck, I got a litter of all satin. :roll: Happily awaiting your pics, though!


----------

